# Limitations of Solar Energy



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I live in an area that gets significant cloud cover during the year. It limits the use of solar energy in that an alternative or 2 would be necessary to function if the grid goes down. Even large "solar" projects in the Mohave Desert have issues. The &apos;green&apos; ruse: Solar C02 | TribLIVE

I have a number of fire places and have considered wind in conjunction with solar. Long term, how dependant are you on a single energy source?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My NV home suffers in the winter especially if I don't get the snow off the panels quick. Solar most definitely has limitations unless you are running a solar farm and even then you'd have to have battery supplies. Batteries are getting better but they aren't there yet and very expensive for any real capacity. We have bi fuel back up generator that can run the place as well. I'm studying hydro but we don't have 365 day flow close enough to the house though its on the property I can't afford the cost of transferring that power. Lines are expensive. Wind never interested me and we don't have enough to warrant its investment. 

Now I'm not very good with candles. My wife seems to find the most "scented" one's ever and they can get to my senses pretty easily and congest me quickly. My answer has been those $2 outdoor solar walk way lights that are always on sell everywhere. Those little guys inside a room provide plenty of light to live even read by. Only problem is - there's no turning them off.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Grandparents had a farm on the mountain with two streams running through. An Uncle made a paddle wheel setup that ran a truck generator, that fed 6V batteries, that lighted the farm. They also had a pond fed by the streams. The water in the pond was an investment in power in a drought/low water. This was 1930s in the depression. Farm was never on grid until after WWII. No fancy inverters or charge regulators. 6V lights and a truck regulator for the bat. bank. And you always had a good battery for the tractors and trucks.

So do you have access to water power? To alternate with solar. The above setup with a 24V truck alternator that fed modern bats. would compliment a solar setup that has a charge regulator and inverter. Could be made on the real cheap.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in a fairly good solar area. The area is only a wind zone 1 so wind is out and there is no good hydro location on the property.

If you've got a good hydro site it's the cheapest and usually the most reliable power around since it makes power 24 hrs a day. The problem is that so few people actually have a good hydro site that isn't encumbered with state or federal water protection laws. Old mill sites with historic water rights are the best if you can find one for sale and fight the county water board to exercise the historic rights. 

I've made generator packages for water wheels and designed (and sold for a while) Kaplan turbines along with playing with peltons and turgos. 

So... for R/E (renewable energy) power solar with some batteries is my only choice on this property. I also keep a generator around.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Here is a look at my output this month. System was turned on in early October.
Oh and i'm in North Phoenix (Cave Creek / New River - 85331 Zip)








And here is a look at a standard week - last week.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

GT, How many watts in panels are you running?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

9.82 Direct Current at the panels.

At least that is what I'm contracted for. I need to check that because by my calculations, I'm under performing.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> 9.82 Direct Current at the panels.
> 
> At least that is what I'm contracted for. I need to check that because by my calculations, I'm under performing.


I was curious since I'm putting in a larger 4500 watt system. On a sunny fall day here in GA with my smaller 490 watt system I usually see the watts peak most days at about 420. The smaller system records max watts and I've recorded 528 watts from the 490 watt system (cloud effect). Living in AZ you should be seeing higher performance than I would.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

9.82 kilo-watts


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> 9.82 kilo-watts


I figured,,, large system,,, 
Ground mount or roof?.. and if ground mount what racking system did you use?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Roof and I'm not sure on the racking. It was a Solar Topps install and Sun Power panels with an ABB inverter.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

GT, It's probably the angle of the collectors to the sun, I have 8.4KW and never see more than 7.9.

*Rancher*


----------

